# ANKARA | Mahall Çukurkumbar | 38 fl | 36 fl | 32 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Mahall Çukurkumbar*
*Ankara, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 36 fl & 32 fl
*ARCHITECT:* Korucuoglu


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr765/murat0911_20170318_131000986_iOS.jpg


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Edil Arda, @Turknology, please, updates


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@offline, please updates


----------

